# Tom Daniel posters...???



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey there, everyone....it's long-time lurker Lemmy here! :wave:

I have recently purchased several vintage Monogram Models posters, featuring (mostly) Tom Daniel kits/art, as well as a few other subjects/artists/kits. They're all 13"x19" in size.

They can be seen in the large pics below, and my question is this...has anyone got any idea where they come from? I bought them in the Chicago area, which was once a Monogram kit manufacturing hub, so they might be a "company-only" type of promo, or something that was given to retailers. I only know that in my 40+ years of model-building, I'd never ever seen them before, not in any model shop nor any slot-car hut.   

They are very vintage, with dates ranging from 1967 to 1969 on the copyrights.

If anyone has any thoughts or inklings, please let me know....


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

That is some really nice artwork. Wish I knew more about their origins. Seems likely that they were for display at retail stores but maybe something else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

WOW!! I never knew these posters existed!! I'd kill to have the Boot Hill Express one!
Thanks for posting them Lemmy. Very cool.

Chris.


----------



## Lemmy (Jun 27, 2010)

Auroranut said:


> WOW!! I never knew these posters existed!! I'd kill to have the Boot Hill Express one!
> Thanks for posting them Lemmy. Very cool.
> 
> Chris.


Thanks for the interest, guys. 

I actually happen to have just two extra posters, Auroranut....a Red Baron, and.....*Boot Hill Express*! 

I actually have it framed already, too. The only thing is, I still don't even know what I have here. You know, how rare are they, etc? LOL.

I only know that I've paid between $10 and $100 for each of them, prices varying greatly and wildly. But, I'm addicted to kits and all that goes with that hobby. 

If anyone reading this has any notion as to the origin/intended use of these, I'd be grateful.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Lenny, I'm sending a PM....

Chris.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Lemmy said:


> Thanks for the interest, guys.
> 
> I actually happen to have just two extra posters, Auroranut....a Red Baron, and.....*Boot Hill Express*!
> 
> ...


Tom Daniel has a website. Maybe you could go there and contact him?

Mo


----------



## Alter-Autos (Mar 25, 2012)

Rondo said:


> Seems likely that they were for display at retail stores but maybe something else.


That would be my guess, too.

You wouldn't happen to have one of my favorite Tom Daniel creation--the Cherry Bomb--would you?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Alter-Auto, dont kniow if you've seen these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cherry-Bomb...879?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35be8dc1a7

Several sellers have them. Not exactly the way I'd have done it and not cheap but it is a nice piece of art. One of my top picks as well.


----------

